# willing to foster in Eastern NC



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi I live in North Eastern NC,( Outer Banks) and I wanted to just say that I am more than willing to be called on if needed to foster! If anyone knows of any facilities that need volunteers to foster pm me and I will let you know whether or not I have room at that time to do it.( I have 4 fosters right now,but they should all be gone by the end of this month).Well thanks for taking the time to read this and I hope I am able to help!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's great that you are able to take in fosters!

You might check this thread for orgs. that would benefit from your help:

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1147

Kudos to you for helping needy cats :thumb


----------

